# Reptiles



## Kizza (Jan 9, 2012)

My boyfriend is crazy about reptiles, and I was just wondering if anyone else has some in other countries? or even Australia? He has 5 geckos, 2 of them are Tom Riddle and Little Bruce Lee, 2 snakes, one is Mad Eye (because he has a malformed eye) and Ozzy after Ozzy Osborne, and a pigmy dragon called Saphira. He is such a nerd  especially for Harry Potter. I think he wants to be a wizard like Harry LOL jks

Here are some pictures:

Tom:







Saphi (Saphira)






Ozzy






Little Bruce Lee

[align=center][align=left]




[/align]
[align=left]Just thought I'd share as I think they are very cute  They are all much bigger now as the last 3 are juvies in these photos, but Tom is an oldie, he's about 4 years old now 
[/align][align=left]
[/align][/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2012)

When the kids were still at home and in school we had two Iguanas(one was 6 feet long), numerous Alligator Lizards, a gopher snake and 6 Tarantulas. Now it's just 10 bunnies and two dogs--the small one is a Great Dane.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Three Toed Box Turtle named Petrie. He's 28yo this year but I've only had him 10 of those. He was really abused when I got him(malformed beak,toenails,flaky shell,transparent skin etc) but he's come around and is the nicest turtle with the biggest personality. 

I've also kept leopard geckos before.


----------



## candykittten (Jan 9, 2012)

My axolotl Mudkip.











My leopard gecko Booker.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two three-toed turtles. Their first mom died then they were neglected until turned into the rescue I got them from. They are so affectionate towards each other I couldn't split up a marriage. Most of the time they are like this:


----------



## Kizza (Jan 10, 2012)

oh wow they are all so awesome! You guys have cool pets. I hope to have a gecko and a pigmy bearded dragon like Saphira on day. I wish I could have a leopard gecko! But it's illegal lol

Candykitten I used to have 2 axolotls, one was the same colour as Mudkip and I had a black one also, they lived for many many years. I would like axolotls and also some hermit crabs and of course, more bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 4 leopard geckos, 1 viper gecko, 1 African fat tailed gecko and a blue tongue skink.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh a blue tongue! I love blueys we get them in our backyard. How big and how old is yours? here is a pic of one that was living under the old fridge we had outside. He made a home there before we had a chance to throw it out!






Lovely little creatures. This one is an eastern blue tongue, snout to vent length about 30cm. I have seen them much fatter around here, this one is a skinny mini!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 11, 2012)

How cool is that to get blue tongues just wandering around?!? I would love one for a pet, but my husband gets all freaked out by snakes and anything that even remotely looks like a snake. I had to rehome my 6 foot iguana when we got married


----------



## candykittten (Jan 11, 2012)

Kizza wrote:


> Candykitten I used to have 2 axolotls, one was the same colour as Mudkip and I had a black one also, they lived for many many years. I would like axolotls and also some hermit crabs and of course, more bunnies!



Cool! Do you have any pictures? Mudkips just a baby. He's only about 10months old  He's awesome.. such an interactive guy. He's always watching what's going on.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 12, 2012)

That's so cute that he watches you! and sorry I forgot the extra 't' in your name lol

I haven't got any photos of them  I was very young when we had them but I remember watching them a lot they were so cool, I especially liked watching them eat


----------



## Kizza (Jan 12, 2012)

My dad just said that the black one's name was Axel lol

and Minilophop thats sad I love iguanas, it must have been hard for you


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2012)

My husband at first wanted me to give up the lizards. Well that didn't happen. 

My viper gecko died during the night.

Bo is about 9yrs old. How big about 14inches.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that  I hope my boyfriend's reps live to a grand old age I love them


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kizza wrote: *


> and Minilophop thats sad I love iguanas, it must have been hard for you




It was very hard to give him up. I had raised Greensleves from a hatchling, about 3 inches long. I was in college so he was used to new people going in and out of the room. I would put him on a leash and lay in the grass while I read so he could get out and about. Random people would stop to pet him and he loved it. Greensleves rarely spent much time in his cage. He knew to go back to eat, drink, and poo but would hang out all over the room. When people came in he had this silly habit of running up their pant legs to sit on their shoulder and give them a kiss. Tops of heads rides were great too.

When I spent a semester at a marine lab I had to leave him home with my mom, who also didn't like him. She would call me once a week and have to put the phone next to his plate. Talking to him over the phone was the only way he would eat. He was thin when I got home but he made it. 

He also slammed a window on his head once. He was basking and flicked his tail. Unfortunately it was an old window that needed a stick to keep it up. It slammed right down on his head. His jaw didn't line up right so I rushed him in for x-rays. Luckily he had a heard head so no real damage. The vet helpedhim straighten his jaw and everything was fine.

Greensleves was an excellent judge of character. He hated a couple of guys I dated that turned out to be jerks, but LOVED my husband while we were dating even though Joshua was terrified. Once we were engaged and living together it wasn't fair to make Greensleves stay in a cage or to terrify Joshua. Greensleves just would not stay off of him! I think it was his way of saying not to let this guy go.

I found a breeder that had a lovely huge cage an a couple of girls for him to live with. The breeder was THRILLED to have a male that large that was so people oriented and easy to handle. I visited a couple times to make sure he was eating ok. He seemed very happy in his new place. Unfortunately I lost their number in one of the many moves since then, but I hope he is still happy.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to keep reptiles when I was younger. They were a lot of fun. But I didn't have the knowledge that I do now.
2 Nile monitors, 2 iguanas, a basilisk, a 5-lined skink, 2 golden tegus, a ball python, American anoles, and a leopard tortoise.

I'd like to get a bearded dragon some day :biggrin2:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ape337 wrote: *


> I used to keep reptiles when I was younger. They were a lot of fun. But I didn't have the knowledge that I do now.
> 2 Nile monitors, 2 iguanas, a basilisk, a 5-lined skink, 2 golden tegus, a ball python, American anoles, and a leopard tortoise.
> 
> I'd like to get a bearded dragon some day :biggrin2:



are basilisks poisonous, or is that just a Harry Potter thing? obviously they don't get THAT large.

are tegus as mean as they seem from "swamp wars" or is that just the wild ones?


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nope, basilisks are not poisonous. It is an old European legend about a serpent like creature called a "basilisk". Guess it found its way into HP too 

My Tegus were friendly fortunately but my monitors were mean! I only handled them in water bc it made them calm. Esp Beethoven who was 3' and had quite an attitude. Yikes!

But I loved them all


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## MagPie (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 3 leopard geckos. I have had a kenyan sand boa, but she never would eat frozen mice and that kind of bothered me.


----------



## Samara (Jan 14, 2012)

I have three red-tailed boas; 2 males (Grendel and Jacobi) and 1 female (Rogue). All three are different colors. Rogue and Jacobi are around a year old. Grendel is 5 this year. 

Here are some pictures of Gren:






















His enclosure for those curious is 7 feet tall and 4 feet wide/deep. It was 7 feet high, 8 feet long and 4 feet deep, but he never used the additional side. Couldn't see heating both sides. 

Rogue and Jacobi are in separate aquariums till they need custom enclosures.


----------



## Samara (Jan 14, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> I have three red-tailed boas; 2 males (Grendel and Jacobi) and 1 female (Rogue). All three are different colors. Rogue and Jacobi are around a year old. Grendel is 5 this year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of Gren:
> 
> ...


I have a powerhead rigged up in his water, though it gets changed regularly. Helps keep the humidity up. These pictures were before I had added that. Whoops!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I will take some updated pics today to show. The last batch I did was the xmas shoot in Nov.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 16, 2012)

wow what a beautiful snake! and Kenyan sand boas give birth to live young don't they? that's so cool.

Also I am glad you Iguana went to a good home Minilophop  It's good to know that your buddies are happy if they ever have to go for some reason. Similar story with my mums cockatiel Petrie, we couldnt give him the attention he needed to she gave him to her friend who has another cockatiel and they are best friends now 

Oh! and I just realised that your turtle was called Petrie Degrassi  I love that movie


----------



## Kizza (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kizza (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, these guys are my friend's beardies, Oden and Falcor:


----------

